# Keeping a Wethered buckling/buck



## DonnaBelle (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all, as most of you know, I'm new to the goat thing.

We are definately keeping Dora and Lulu, our new little doelings.

However, we don't know about Bucky.  Bucky will be castrated, of course, but will he still be big and difficult to handle?   He's a full Nubian, and his Mother is a large goat, close to 120 pounds.

I am debating giving him to a neighbor, who will use him for a meat goat at some point in time.  We can't eat him of course but I hate to keep him if someone else could use the meat.

The big concern is  a 3 year old girl who will be interacting with the goats, and I don't want her hurt by a big buck goat.

What are your thoughts on this??


----------



## glenolam (Apr 26, 2010)

We have a Nigerian Dwarf/Alpine/Nubian mix wether - he's got mostly Nigerian in him so he's a bit smaller, but sweet just the same.

He's never tried to hurt or headbut our 5 yr old son, but he does paw at me and ram his head into my side when he wants to be petted.  I've never seen him do that to anyone else, though.

Is Bucky disbudded?  That will definitely help.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, Bucky is disbudded.  I am hoping he'll be sweet tempered.  I am just going to see what happens.  DH for sure said there'd be no Bucky Barbeque at our house.

DonnaBelle


----------



## haviris (Apr 26, 2010)

These are my two nubian wethers, Onyx is solid black and disbudded, Riply is the spotted one and horned,





A wether is no more difficult then a doe, so if you are comfortable w/ your does he should be fine!


----------



## Mea (Apr 26, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> However, we don't know about Bucky.  Bucky will be castrated, of course, but will he still be big and difficult to handle?   He's a full Nubian, and his Mother is a large goat, close to 120 pounds.
> 
> The big concern is  a 3 year old girl who will be interacting with the goats, and I don't want her hurt by a big buck goat.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this??


A wether will not have the raging hormones that a "full buck" would have.  He will still have energy, and be lively.... but w/o the raging bull attitude.    I'm not saying that he absolutely won't get 'snippy'  but he certainly should not be aggressive.

  We keep a wether with our buck, as a companion... he Has to be pretty strong to hold his ground with the buck.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks to all who offer first hand knowledge on the subject of a wethered buck.  We are going to get him "wethered" when it's time and keep him.  He is a lovely little goat.

DonnaBelle


----------

